# Moving up from Shark



## Puddy (Apr 14, 2008)

I am currently a Hinterheoller Shark 24 owner and looking for the perfect weekender with loosing to much performance. I have looked at C&C 27 and 29 but I am 6'2" and hoping for more comfort. Catalina 30 seems too big..wondering about the Sabre 28. I like the classic lines.

I am looking at a C&c 30, but it looks a bit big.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Where is your shark?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Us former Shark owners have our ears up.......


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Keep it in the family!..... look at the Niagara 26. It's Shark-based heritage is obvious, it is smallish, but you seem to be a bit intimidated by the step up.

At 6'2, your back's been getting a workout on the Shark, so anything is going to be a big improvement.

All the boats you mention above will be significantly faster than your Shark. None will have full headroom for yourself.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we're all here now... I had #106


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I race on a shark named Attitude and we scored two seconds yesterday in our club beer can races. There were about 10 different boats in the race (PHRF 190 and above). It was another shark that beat us. The wind was about 18 knots and the sharks ruled!
Slow? Maybe in light airs.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## PaulOWindsor (Mar 23, 2008)

Puddy :

Just three words...

*Abbott thirty six*

1986 Abbott Boat For Sale

Nuff said.

P.


----------

